# Brush Guard on GT5000



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been trying to install my brush guard on my new GT5000 today. However, I haven't had much luck. 

It seems as though the holes are not lining up well to get the bolt into. I followed the directions and lowered the deck to the ground before removing the existing frame bolts so as not to cause misalignment, but it still seems it happened.

Does anybody else have the brush guard on their GT5000, and did you run into this problem when installing it? If so, how did you rectify the situation so you could finish the installation?

I'm sure its something simple, I was just too cold to figure it out tonight!


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Loosen the bolts beside the ones you removed ( toward the back of the tractor ), then the brackets should move enough for you to align the bumper brackets and bolts.

Bruce


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Bruceman, I'll have to give that a shot. Just curious, did you have the same problem with yours?


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*FINALLY!!!*

I got that sucker installed this afternoon. I guess it was just too cold and me too impatient when I tried it the other day. I do know it looks really good on that fine machine though!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats good news you have any pictures of it yet:question:


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Not yet, we're supposed to have a pretty day tomorrow so I'm planning on pulling it out and taking some pics of it then.


----------

